# New "Blade" Trilogy?



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

If the rumor is true, this will turn the spotlight on Blade's nemesis in the first film, Deacon Frost:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16671


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I can't read it at work. I will certainly have to check out at home. Thank you sinister.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

hmm. i liked the 1st 2 the 3rd was a little lame..i'd be intrested in checking it out though


----------

